# Petty Handle Size



## mhenry (Jul 21, 2011)

In an effort to cut cost and waste. I recently bought a couple pen blank size wood blocks to make smaller handles. This is what I ended up with and I am wondering if it is too small. 16.15mm X 20.00mm at the ferrule and 17.35mm x 21.10 on the end x 126mm long. I only own one petty for reference and it has a beautiful Stefan handle that measures 19mm x 20mm at the ferrule 20.6 x 21.6 at the end x124mm long. Can you guys with alot of petty knives give me your two cents 
Thanks



http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0276.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0277.jpg


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 21, 2011)

You make that ironwood look fantastic, although I can't comment on the dimensions of an appropriate petty. But it seems like it would fit a smaller petty just fine, maybe in the 120mm to 130mm range.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 21, 2011)

I am working on a petty and was wondering the same thing. I think your handle looks great! You do great handles.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 22, 2011)

The dimensions of your handle are very similar to my 150 Heiji which is not a small knife. The handle thickens up just a sliver more than that at the heel. I love both of those but particularly the darker one.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 22, 2011)

I would not go below 130mm for a 150mm petty handle, light or heavy. My preferred length for petties (150-180mm) is 132mm. It has to do how the handle feels in my hand. Anything less than 130mm feels too short.

M


----------



## tk59 (Jul 22, 2011)

Heiji 150 handle is 127 mm. I feel it works quite well, although I wouldn't mind it a little bigger. For what it's worth, I also know another guy with the same knife. He thinks it's the best petty handle ever.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 22, 2011)

I alwalys have a hard time with handles for these smaller knives - some people want a handle that is in line with the small blade, others put function over form and want a big handle that matches their hand, even if it looks a bit big on the knife. I guess it really comes down to what you feel comfortable with. I have XL hands, and I made a few tiny 110mm handles for ajikiris, wondering how in the world this could work, but the customers were happy. 

Stefan


----------



## Lefty (Jul 22, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I would not go below 130mm for a 150mm petty handle, light or heavy. My preferred length for petties (150-180mm) is 132mm. It has to do how the handle feels in my hand. Anything less than 130mm feels too short.
> 
> M



My gut agrees with Marko on this one. For my Rodrigue, we went with a handle that is 130-135mm, because it felt right, and my Carter handle was dead on at 130mm. I don't see myself making my next couple handles any shorter unless I'm told to do otherwise.
As for width and height, I find 19mm feels right, by about 22-24mm. It's all feel. 
One thing's for sure, though. I would likely want smaller for a 120mm petty (yours sound right for that size).


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a Tanaka petty with an ironwood handle that is 112mm long and 15mm wide at the widest point. Snug, but works. It is a delicate knife, though.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 24, 2011)

Handle length = hand size. I made my petty's handle 150mm,I have wide hands.My suisin 180mm petty's handle is perfect for my wife but worthless for me.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 24, 2011)

You guys seem to be more concerned with length than the other dimensions. I thought that the handle might be too narrow at the ferrule 16mm, more that the overall length being an issue. Check this one out it is 17 x 20mm at the ferrule 134mm long . I made it for my new 150-180mm petty, I am yet to buy. Any suggestions, san-mai carbon steel preferred
Thanks again for the input
Mike


----------



## Rottman (Jul 24, 2011)

17 x 20 mm sounds ok for a petty, not the largest but... for comparison: Hiromoto wa suji 270 mm 17 x 22 mm, Heiji 120 mm mini yanagi 15 x 19 mm at the ferrule


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 24, 2011)

17 x 20mm at the ferrule (for petty) would be fine, however, I make my handles to taper both horizontally and vertically, so 17 x 20mm in the front would yield around 19x25mm in the back. 
Some folks prefer no taper handles.

Japanese handles are rarely made to fit actual knvies. Those are made to size and the handle installer selects from what's available at the time and the better makers seem to get better match control. 

I have seen both: handles that are too small and handles that are too large. 

M


----------



## tk59 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think your handle looks nice. I can't tell what the taper is like from the picture. I do think some taper is aesthetically a bit more pleasing.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Marko, I much prefer a tapered handle also, and this one does have a slight taper on both planes just under 2mm. I have a hard time getting the taper in the pics.




Marko Tsourkan said:


> 17 x 20mm at the ferrule (for petty) would be fine, however, I make my handles to taper both horizontally and vertically, so 17 x 20mm in the front would yield around 19x25mm in the back.
> Some folks prefer no taper handles.
> 
> Japanese handles are rarely made to fit actual knvies. Those are made to size and the handle installer selects from what's available at the time and the better makers seem to get better match control.
> ...


----------



## Lefty (Jul 24, 2011)

Mike, I think your size will work well for a small to medium petty. One thing's for sure...your handles look great! Nice work! 
I must have fat hands, cuz I seem to like slightly oversized handles, but I don't think the size you ended up with would bug me at all. 
Keep em coming!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Mike,

Nice job on your petty handle. What wood is it?

As far as a blade, maybe one of those white steel clad in stainless Yoshikanes from DrNaka?






Rick


----------



## mhenry (Jul 24, 2011)

Rick, Its Amboyna burl with some sapwood Thanks


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 25, 2011)

Great handles. One thing to consider is that even if the blades get smaller, your hands don't. It is thus important to make the handles large enough to feel comfortable in the hand and look "the right size" for the knife at the same time. I have found that a nice taper on the handle will aid you in increasing the hand feel at the same time as you can reduce the size close to the blade to fit the heel.

DarkHOek


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 27, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I alwalys have a hard time with handles for these smaller knives - some people want a handle that is in line with the small blade, others put function over form and want a big handle that matches their hand, even if it looks a bit big on the knife. I guess it really comes down to what you feel comfortable with. I have XL hands, and I made a few tiny 110mm handles for ajikiris, wondering how in the world this could work, but the customers were happy.
> 
> Stefan


 
When I use a petty usually just my finger tips touch the handle.


----------

